# catfish at aep



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

I am going down to aep the weekend of the 20th with a few of my buddies, we want to do some catfishing that Friday night, we are planning on staying out at K, does anyone know if there are significant cats in there? I have been fishing aep for about 15 years, but never for catfish. If anyone knows a better lake to catfish or has tips on bait etc, please share. I know how prized a honey hole at aep can be prized, so if you want to, pm me, I know a few good places for bass that I might be willing to exchange.  

Gummy


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I've caught alot of catfish out of Campsite C.. Just this last time I was down there I saw some guys doing some serious catfishing. I don't know how they did but I've heard there are some big ones in there.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

what bait have you had luck on? I have done very limited catfishing in my life, mostly held to chicken livers and shrimp. Thanks

Gummy


----------



## spinfish (May 4, 2005)

I get out to AEP a couple of times a year for cats... I always fish the big pond at Campsite C... I can tell you that I have hooked far more big cats than I have ever pulled out of there. There are alot of snags ( stumps and trees, mostly ) but even more action. First time ever visiting, 3 years ago, caught a nice one on the first cast. The rest of the night, couldn't haul in another... Chicken liver is the ticket at Campsite C... Good Luck


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Both baits sould do really well.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I was there in the summer about 5 years ago, and saw a HUGE school of what I think were channel cats. Im talking 100s of fish in a very small cove on the lake at campsite C. My buddies have fishing the larger ponds for cats, but have only caught small ones.

What is the largest channel cat that you have seen caught at AEP? Any flatheads?

Im thinking about taking my cat gear next trip!


----------



## catchaway (Apr 13, 2005)

I was there last year. I fished for cats a little bit. I caught 2 8-10 lbers or bigger, and 1 more broke my line. It was a lot bigger than the first two. This pond has been known to yield some big catfish. I used chicken lives for bait. I have pictures if I can find where I put them. I don't know which pond number this is, but I know they used to feed them many years back. I will most likely be at aep next week. I will most likely fish this same pond for bass and catfish.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

thnaks for all of the responses, I think the key now will be getting down there early enough on a Thursday to secure a good spot on C. If anybody is going down there the weekend of the 20th, stop by, we will have about 10-12 people all with float tubes, doing a little buddy tournament.

Gummy


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I hope I'm there. If there are no sites left friday night do you mind if two more tents squeeze in??  Let me know...


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

Sure, come find me, I will be driving an old blue chevy pickup, with a masonic symbol on the back. I am going down Thursday evening and we are going to try to set up somewhere on C where we can all catfish.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Not the cats that most are looking for..........but.....while fishing crawlers under a bobber for 'gils I caught a HUGE bullhead in "N" if I would have known better I would have taken a picture and measured/weighed it. It was atleast 18" long and very fat.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

I heard some people say that N, C and D had been stocked with lots of Catfish, I have never loved fishing at N, and with the draining at D, I really only thought about C, does anyone know if there is good catfishing in K?

Gummy


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm usually bass fishing when I down there but I've done some catfishing too. I think all mine have come out of "C". For bait you can skip the chicken livers and shrimp, just catch some bluegill and cut them into a few pieces and use that for bait. Generally you will do much better using fresh cut bait for channel cats then anything else.

Steve


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I like cut bait too and change it often...
I know I saw some flats and channels caught in "N" several years back but always earlier then this...
I have caught nice channels on shinners down there bass fishing so they are there...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Beef liver works well and tougher than chicken liver. It will stay on your hook much longer.

I cut a strip 1/2" x 4" and thread it on my hook. It's also dirt cheap at the store.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I really prefer fresh killed groundhog liver and if I can clean the hog over the water I am about to fish and let al lthe blood drip in then all the better too


----------

